# WindowsXP update released (Nov 8, 2005) - link and review



## hcp006sl (May 18, 2005)

Microsoft has released updates for XP -


*MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® Malicious Software Removal Tool (KB890830)*
Version: 1.10
Date Published: November 8, 2005
Download Size: 988.3 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/a/a/4aa524c6-239d-47ff-860b-5b397199cbf8/Windows-KB890830-V1.10-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
After the download, this tool runs once to check your computer for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps to remove any infection found. If an infection is found, the tool will display a status report the next time you start your computer. This tool is not a replacement for an anti-virus product. To help protect your computer, you should use an anti-virus product.


*Vulnerabilities in Graphics Rendering Engine Could Allow Code Execution (896424)*
Version: 1.0
Published: November 8, 2005
Download size: 2.47 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/7/f/17f74fcb-5a29-492e-baf5-503357aeaf2b/WindowsXP-KB896424-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A remote code execution security issue has been identified in the Graphics Rendering Engine that could allow an attacker to remotely compromise your Windows-based system and gain control over it.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical


*Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)*
Version: 2.0
Date Published: November 3, 2005
Size: 22.42 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/6/7/567758a3-759e-473e-bf8f-52154438565a/dotnetfx.exe
```
*Summary*
The .NET Framework version 2.0 improves scalability and performance with improved caching, application deployment and updating with ClickOnce, and support for the broadest array of browsers and devices with ASP.NET 2.0 controls and services. After you install this update, you may have to restart your computer.



*Previous Updates:*
*Vulnerabilities in Windows Shell Could Allow Remote Code Execution (900725)*
Published: October 11, 2005
Version: 900725
Download Size: 4.93 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/d/a/4dadb98c-354d-4729-be91-a966adbd2e04/WindowsXP-KB900725-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated attacker to gain access and potentially compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Important


*Vulnerability in the Microsoft Collaboration Data Objects Could Allow Remote Code Execution (901017)*
Published: October 11, 2005
Version: 901017
Download Size: 1021.7 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/c/e/9/ce9314f0-4dfb-4d70-9111-a2db25c381a7/WindowsXP-KB901017-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified that could allow an attacker to remotely compromise your Windows-based system using Collaboration Data Objects (CDO) and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Important


*Vulnerabilities in MSDTC and COM+ Could Allow Remote Code Execution (902400)*
Published: October 11, 2005
Version: 902400
Download Size: 4.71 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/c/d/4cd35721-3d29-4fc5-9fb0-f9a6a2bfef41/WindowsXP-KB902400-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A remote code execution security issue has been identified that could allow an attacker to remotely compromise your Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical


*Vulnerability in DirectShow Could Allow Remote Code Execution (904706)*
Version: 1.0
Published: October 11, 2005
Download Size: 1.33 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/3/9/e398de49-3012-446b-9ea5-36d0dfa366ef/WindowsXP-KB904706-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified that could allow an attacker to remotely compromise your Windows-based system using DirectShow and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Applies to: Microsoft DirectX 9.0, 9.0a, 9.0b, and 9.0c, when they are installed on Windows 2000, on Windows XP, or on Windows Server 2003, require this update.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical


*Vulnerability in Network Connection Manager Could Allow Denial of Service (905414)*
Published: October 11, 2005
Version: 905414
Download Size: 606.7 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/7/c/e/7ce2cf5f-7658-4835-90f4-3db49688b530/WindowsXP-KB905414-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A denial of service security issue has been identified that could cause the Network Manager service to stop responding on your Windows-based system. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Denial of Service
Maximum Severity Rating: Moderate


*Vulnerability in Plug and Play Could Allow Remote Code Execution and Local Elevation of Privilege (905749)*
Published: October 11, 2005
Version: 905749
Download Size: 568.7 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/6/7/e67f4d2a-8988-485d-a0ba-4916e75173a9/WindowsXP-KB905749-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified in the Plug and Play service that could allow an authenticated attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution and Local Elevation of Privilege
Maximum Severity Rating: Important


*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer (896688)*
Published: October 5, 2005
Version: 1.0
Download Size: 4.74 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/3/9/c/39c0e5fa-272a-4442-a31a-bf280f435aee/WindowsXP-KB896688-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
Security issues have been identified that could allow an attacker to compromise a computer running Microsoft Internet Explorer and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.
Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical


*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer for Windows XP Service Pack 2 (KB896727)*
Version: XP_SP2
Date Published: Aug 9, 2005
Language: English
Download Size: 4.09 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/6/9/26980f82-fad7-471a-b71c-eec70efcea7d/WindowsXP-KB896727-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
Security issues have been identified that could allow an attacker to compromise a computer running Internet Explorer and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerability in Telephony Service Could Allow Remote Code Execution (893756)*
Version: 893756
Date Published: Aug 8, 2005
Language: English
Download Size:675.2 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/0/9/d/09d163d5-9793-458f-aeaa-b5c9dff72350/WindowsXP-KB893756-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified in the Telephony Application Programming Interface (TAPI) that could allow an attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerability in Print Spooler Service Could Allow Remote Code Execution (896423)*
Version: 896423
Date Published: Aug 8, 2005
Language: English
Download Size: 550.2 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/7/a/f/7af980c5-5a65-4067-8801-1f27856ef4f3/WindowsXP-KB896423-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified in the Print Spooler service that could allow an attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerabilities in Kerberos Could Allow Denial of Service, Information Disclosure, and Spoofing (899587)*
Version: 899587
Date Published: Aug 8, 2005
Language: English
Download Size: 720.2 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/3/0/430cb1fd-38b9-4dbc-9077-0cad900ca5e5/WindowsXP-KB899587-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified that could allow an attacker to gain access to sensitive data transmitted through your Microsoft Windows-based system in a domain environment, and to perform denial of service attacks against domain controllers. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerability in Plug and Play Could Allow Remote Code Execution and Elevation of Privilege (899588)*
Version: 899588
Date Published: Aug 8, 2005
Language: English
Download Size: 565.7 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/8/a/18a58cf1-8ee0-494d-99ec-65fe1891b965/WindowsXP-KB899588-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified in the Plug and Play service that could allow an attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerability in Remote Desktop Protocol Could Allow Denial of Service (899591)*
Version: 899591
Date Published: Aug 8, 2005
Language: English
Download Size:570.2 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/0/8/2/082a950a-fdec-4cb3-8e9c-69d877e4f922/WindowsXP-KB899591-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
A security issue has been identified in the Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) that could allow an attacker to remotely cause your Microsoft Windows-based system to stop responding. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Vulnerability in JView Profiler Could Allow Remote Code Execution (903235)*
Version: XPSP2
Date Published: July 12, 2005
Download Size: 484 KB (494,832 bytes)

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/d/c/3/dc31c892-6251-4c9b-a780-2688179229f3/WindowsXP-KB903235-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: None
Description: A security issue has been identified that could allow an attacker to compromise a computer running Microsoft Internet Explorer and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update, which sets a registry key that blocks attempts to take advantage of this issue.


*Vulnerability in Microsoft Color Management Module Could Allow Remote Code Execution (901214)*
Version: 901214
Date Published: July 11, 2005
Download Size: 612 KB (625,904 bytes)

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/1/d/e1dea0de-8f7d-481c-b04c-c873f6140df2/WindowsXP-KB901214-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: None
Description: A security issue has been identified in the Color Management Module that could allow an attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this update from Microsoft.


*Permanent copy of the Package Installer for Windows version 6.1.22.4:*
Download Size: 476.7 KB
Date Published: June 27, 2005
Version: 898461

```
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=90&p=&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=50c334e1-9a67-4b99-a65a-069b79267856&genscs=0&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2f5%2ff%2fd%2f5fdc6240-2127-42b6-8e16-bab6171db233%2fWindowsXP-KB898461-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
This update installs a permanent copy of Package Installer for Windows to enable software updates to have a significantly smaller download size. The Package Installer facilitates the install of software updates for Microsoft Windows operating systems and other Microsoft products.


*Update for Windows XP (KB900930)*
(An update that addresses Outlook Express 6.0 issues)
Version: 900930
Date Published: June 24, 2005
Download Size: 1.25 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/5/4/9/54935bff-636b-4f51-ab67-f71f59c5c252/WindowsXP-KB900930-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*
Install this update to address multiple Outlook Express issues in Windows XP.


*Vulnerability in Step-by-Step Interactive Training Could Allow Remote Code Execution (898458)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Updated: June 15, 2005 
Version: 1.0
Download size: 1001.8 KB

```
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=46&p=10&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=591265a7-e7f4-409f-992b-84d954824ba8&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2f5%2f9%2fe%2f59e7db6e-b5b7-45ff-8827-be69103ab535%2fStepByStepInteractiveTraining-KB898458-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Important
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update at the earliest opportunity.
Security Update Replacement: None

*Vulnerabilities in TCP/IP could allow remote code execution and denial of service*
Article ID	:	893066	
Last Review	:	June 14, 2005	
Revision	:	5.0
Download size: 772.2 KB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/8/e/28ef9005-4845-4496-a2e1-c0f8a2b673ca/WindowsXP-KB893066-v2-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: None.

*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer (883939)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Version: 1.0
Date Published: June 2, 2005
Version: IE6_XPSP2
Download size: 4.07 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/6/a/e6ab9d30-f492-4007-932a-7e3b264a05e0/WindowsXP-KB883939-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: This update replaces the update that is included with Microsoft Security Bulletin MS05-020. That update is also a cumulative update.

*Vulnerability in Microsoft Agent Could Allow Spoofing (890046)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Version: 1.0
Date Published: June 13, 2005
Version: 890046
Download Size: 510.2KB


```
*download.microsoft.com/download/7/5/1/7514f760-a4e1-444d-8d4c-316b09e5a175/WindowsXP-KB890046-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Spoofing
Maximum Severity Rating: Moderate
Recommendation: Customers should consider applying the security update.
Security Update Replacement: None

*Vulnerability in HTML Help Could Allow Remote Code Execution (896358)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Version: 1.0
Download Size: 1014.2 KB
Date Published: June 13, 2005
Version: 896358

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/9/639eef80-2245-486c-a23f-914c0b31336b/WindowsXP-KB896358-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: This bulletin replaces several prior security updates.

*Vulnerability in Server Message Block Could Allow Remote Code Execution (896422)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Version: 1.0
Download Size: 703.7 KB
Date Published: June 13, 2005
Version: 896422

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/f/d/4/fd470cc2-1813-4a50-be2a-5b1b5a343305/WindowsXP-KB896422-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Remote Code Execution
Maximum Severity Rating: Critical
Recommendation: Customers should apply the update immediately.
Security Update Replacement: This bulletin replaces several prior security updates.

*Vulnerability in Telnet Client Could Allow Information Disclosure (896428)*
Issued: June 14, 2005
Version: 1.0
Download Size: 512.7 KB
Date Published: June 13, 2005
Version: 896428

```
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=90&p=&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=b8ba775e-e9a7-47e9-81a9-a68a71b9faac&genscs=&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2f7%2f1%2f1%2f7114dee3-7f2c-4ac9-acc9-b97acde812e8%2fWindowsXP-KB896428-x86-ENU.exe
```
*Summary*

Impact of Vulnerability: Information Disclosure
Maximum Severity Rating: Moderate
Recommendation: Customers should consider applying the security update.
Security Update Replacement: None

*Update of the File and Settings Transfer Wizard (KB896344)*
Version: 896344
Date Published: May 24, 2005
Download Size: 1.27 MB

```
*download.microsoft.com/download/e/c/b/ecb33ee1-a923-4f6c-92ed-9fcca3b8a52a/WindowsXP-KB896344-v2-x86-ENU.exe
```
*What fixed?*
When you use the File and Settings Transfer Wizard on a computer that is running a 32-bit edition of Microsoft Windows XP to transfer your files and settings, and then you try to use the File and Settings Transfer Wizard on a computer that is running Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition to restore the files and settings that you copied earlier, you may receive the following error message: 
  Your migration store was created with a previous version of File and Settings Transfer Wizard. Please collect your settings using the current version of the Files and Settings Transfer Wizard. It is available on the Windows XP x64 edition CD under Perform Additional Tasks. You can also create a wizard disk by running the wizard on your Windows XP x64 Edition computer.
This behavior occurs because the File and Settings Transfer Wizard that is included in 32-bit versions of Windows XP is not compatible with the File and Settings Transfer Wizard that is included in Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.
To resolve this problem, download and install the updated version of the File and Settings Transfer Wizard.


*FIX: DBCS attachment file names are not displayed in Rich Text e-mail messages and you may receive a "Generic Host Process" error message after you install security update MS05-012*
Download Size: 1.98MB
Article ID: 894391	
Last Review	:	May 18, 2005	
Revision	:	2.0	

```
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=90&p=&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=a87b44b9-7a6a-49b6-bd89-afad4e049c48&genscs=0&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2fd%2f3%2f0%2fd30f4165-2e4e-48c3-93b3-430ebd2d3e89%2fWindowsXP-KB894391-x86-ENU.exe
```
*SYMPTOMS*
After you install security update 873333 (MS05-012), you experience the following problems:

You may receive the following error message after you start the computer:
Generic Host Process for Win32 Services Error
*Note* This problem only occurs in Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2).	
File names are not displayed in e-mail messages that include file attachments when the following conditions are true:
[list:a26f481148]
The file name contains double-byte character set (DBCS) characters.	
The file name is longer than 42 characters.
*Note:* This problem only occurs when the e-mail message format is Rich Text. 	
[*]An application that implements the IMallocSpy debugging interface may experience heap corruption after you install security update 873333. [/list:u:a26f481148]

*RESOLUTION*
*Hotfix information*
A supported hotfix is now available from Microsoft, but it is only intended to correct the problem that is described in this article. Only apply it to systems that are experiencing this specific problem. This hotfix may receive additional testing. Therefore, if you are not severely affected by this problem, we recommend that you wait for the next Windows service pack that contains this hotfix.

To resolve this problem immediately, contact Microsoft Product Support Services to obtain the hotfix. For a complete list of Microsoft Product Support Services telephone numbers and information about support costs, visit the Microsoft Web site.
*Note* In special cases, charges that are ordinarily incurred for support calls may be canceled if a Microsoft Support Professional determines that a specific update will resolve your problem. The usual support costs will apply to additional support questions and issues that do not qualify for the specific update in question.

*Prerequisites* 
No prerequisites are required. 

*Restart requirement *
You must restart the computer after you apply this hotfix. 

*Hotfix replacement information* 
This hotfix does not replace any other hotfixes. 

*File information *
The English version of this hotfix has the file attributes (or later file attributes) that are listed in the following table. The dates and times for these files are listed in Coordinated Universal Time (UTC). When you view the file information, it is converted to local time. To find the difference between UTC and local time, use the Time Zone tab in the Date and Time tool in Control Panel.


*Windows Installer 3.1 Redistributable (v2)*
Download Size: 2.47MB
Date Published: 5/12/2005
Version: 3.1.4000.2435

```
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=131&p=3&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=889482fc-5f56-4a38-b838-de776fd4138c&genscs=&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2f1%2f4%2f7%2f147ded26-931c-4daf-9095-ec7baf996f46%2fWindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86.exe
```


*New features in Windows Installer 3.1:*

New minor UpdateTargetRTMProperty property: Patch files can now target both the original release baseline and the latest service-pack-level baseline that is on the system.	
New MsiSetExternalUIRecord API: Packages that use an external user interface can now receive messages as records instead of receiving the messages as strings. 	
New x64 and Msix64 properties: Packages can now use the x64 and Msix64 properties to indicate x64 processor-based operating system support. 	
New MsiNotifySidChange API: You can use this API to upgrade the Windows Installer configuration if the security identifier (SID) of a user changes. 	
Flyweight patching is now an opt-in behavior: Windows Installer 3.0 introduced new "flyweight patching" functionality. By default, this functionality was enabled for all patches. Windows Installer 3.1 now disables this functionality unless you specifically enable the functionality by setting the OptimizedInstallMode property in the MsiPatchMetaData table.

*Issue that is addressed in Windows Installer 3.1 (v2) *

Windows Installer no longer fails silently when the installer tries to update a file that is protected by the Windows File Protection feature.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2005)

good job... but i would like to know how do u search to find those links.... bqz every time i format my system i have to go through that slow pain full autoupdate... if u tell us the secreat of finding the direct link to download the hotfix & other updates useing 3rd party download mannager that will be gr8....


----------



## hcp006sl (May 20, 2005)

> i format my system i have to go through that slow pain full autoupdate


Why are you using auto-update?
Just do the following steps as I am telling you:

Turn off auto-update.
Use the option to 'only notify me when updates are available'.
Connect to internet. Start surfing. You can update anti-virus, anti-spy etc. After some time (may be 1 or 2 hour or more) Windows will notify you about available updates by a system tray icon.
Note the numbers (e.g. KB000000).
Open microsoft.com. Go to its download page. Search for the update (use only the number, say KB101010).
Follow the instruction of the search page.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 21, 2005)

not a bad Idia though.......

worth a try......


----------



## hcp006sl (May 22, 2005)

*Re: WindowsXP update released (May 18, 2005) - link and review*



			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> This hotfix may receive additional testing. Therefore, if you are not severely affected by this problem, we recommend that you wait for the next Windows service pack that contains this hotfix.


Hope you all have noticed it. And the poll is on this issue. Please let me know your opinions.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 15, 2005)

I have updated my post with the release of new Windows update.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 15, 2005)

but hcp dear i would have like to see the month by month update history.... so sad as u have edited the topic...


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 15, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> i would have like to see the month by month update history.... so sad as u have edited the topic...


No replacement. Only addition of new data - new links. If you think about malware removal tool, no need to download previous versions if you already have updated one.
I started this topic on May 18, 2005 and links of all the updates released after then has been included here.


----------



## digen (Jun 15, 2005)

Not to take anything from the author of this thread but MS releases a tenchical bulletin every month which attains the same purpose.

Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for June, 2005


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 16, 2005)

digen said:
			
		

> Not to take anything from the author of this thread but MS releases a tenchical bulletin every month which attains the same purpose.
> 
> Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for June, 2005


Absolutely right. But, may be quite wrong about previous updates. 
Question is that how many people know about the bulletin? Is there anyone who knows that those Windows updates are downloadable items at Microsoft? Have you ever search for those updates at Microsoft? Are you sure that every time you were successful? If it could be happened for everyone, I hope I won't see so many installations running with SP2 without its revisions - only because of huge size of download through auto-update. I have downloaded each and every single update from Microsoft after SP1. Before SP2 it was much easier, but you may have to search at Microsoft or have to adopt some other techniques for it. 
So, credits is not everything in making a thread, it should be enough informative that serves everyone’s purpose. Moreover, I did not search for that Bulletin at MS and not very much aware of it. It is your OS who will tell you all the links when auto-update utility is turned off. 
So, download the updates once and keep your Windows up-to-date after every re-installation of XP.


----------



## digen (Jun 16, 2005)

Dude I never questioned your effort.Just posted that link for people interested to know more information about the respective updates.

I for one dont take your approach.But I know there are many who follow this.So your hard work is worth the effort.As I said earlier 'Nothing to take away ..." please continue.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 29, 2005)

With the release of new Windows update on June 27, 2005 I have updated my post.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 8, 2005)

Microsoft said:
			
		

> A security issue has been identified in the Step-by-Step Interactive Training application that could allow an attacker to compromise your Microsoft Windows-based system and gain control over it.


The link for this update has now been included.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 13, 2005)

New updates released on July 12, 2005 have been included. Check it.


----------



## rajas (Jul 13, 2005)

July Updates are out guys chk the link. 

Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for July, 2005

Issued: July 12, 2005
Version Number: 1.0

I have installed all those from my TechNet July Subscription CD's.


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 13, 2005)

the bulletin can be set to get in ur mail every month.
well worth an effort by hpc.
keep it up dude.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 13, 2005)

I promise I shall try my best to keep it up-to-date.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 14, 2005)

Now the link for Malicious Software Removal Tool v1.6 has also been added.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 10, 2005)

The post has been updated.


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 14, 2005)

Sept 2005 update included.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 14, 2005)

Cool !
One Helluva of a Post !
Keep em updated !
Me has all :d


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 16, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Keep em updated !


I shall try my best.


----------



## anandk (Sep 16, 2005)

thank u hcp, i have downloaded the updates. found this thread useful. do keep ading to it instead of editing it.


----------



## rajas (Sep 16, 2005)

I got em all.


----------



## hcp006sl (Sep 18, 2005)

anandk said:
			
		

> thank u hcp, i have downloaded the updates. found this thread useful. do keep ading to it instead of editing it.



Welcome Anandk. This topic always get updated and not edited.


----------



## hcp006sl (Oct 12, 2005)

Now includes October 2005 updates.


----------



## rajas (Oct 12, 2005)

Just done. thanks for updating this thread.


----------



## hcp006sl (Oct 13, 2005)

rajas said:
			
		

> thanks for updating this thread.



Welcome Rajas.


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 13, 2005)

try this
*www.softwarepatch.com/windows/


----------



## hcp006sl (Nov 9, 2005)

Now includes Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 also.


----------

